# Nvidia-settings HDMI LCD detect



## mibeas (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a Nvidia Geforce GTX 460M and works great under Windows7 and Freebsd8 amd64.

My problem is that with Freebsd8.0, nvidia-settings doesn't detect my LCD TV using HDMI but can detect the LCD TV using VGA.....

I can use my LCD TV in HDMIwith windows 7 but nothing with Freebsd using HDMI....

here is my xorg.conf file:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
     Identifier     "Layout0"
     Screen      0  "Screen0"
     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
     FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load "type1"
        Load "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
     # generated from default
     Identifier     "Mouse0"
     Driver         "mouse"
     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
     Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"
     Option        "Buttons" "5"
     Option        "ButtonMapping" "1 3 4 5"
     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
     # generated from default
     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
     Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
     Identifier     "Monitor0"
     VendorName     "Unknown"
     ModelName      "Unknown"
     HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
     VertRefresh     60.0
     Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
     Identifier     "Device0"
     Driver         "nvidia"
     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
     BoardName   "GeForce GTX 460M"
     BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
     Identifier     "Screen0"
     Device         "Device0"
     Monitor        "Monitor0"
#    Option         "TwinView" "1"
     Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
     DefaultDepth    24
     SubSection     "Display"
         Depth       24
     EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```
thank you in advance.

-- 
Mike


----------

